# xxx new bottle



## Vape_Da_Ape (12/6/17)

hi is anybody struggling to open the new gorilla bottles i'm sitting with 2 bottles which cannot open i literally had to cut it open


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/6/17)

You need to push down really hard and open it, it is quite a pain but you just need to put some pressure on the cap and twist really hard.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (12/6/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> You need to push down really hard and open it, it is quite a pain but you just need to put some pressure on the cap and twist really hard.



thanks ive tried that several times man , nothing


----------



## Oupa (12/6/17)

The chubby 100ml bottles are a bit of a pain to open yes. You need to press down quite hard and twist. It also helps to break the seals between the ratchet ring and the cap with a blunt knife or even a pen before opening.

We have however improved the capping process and bottles will be MUCH easier to open going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (12/6/17)

Oupa said:


> The chubby 100ml bottles are a bit of a pain to open yes. You need to press down quite hard and twist. It also helps to break the seals between the ratchet ring and the cap with a blunt knife or even a pen before opening.
> 
> We have however improved the capping process and bottles will be MUCH easier to open going forward.


 hi thanks for that , im not gonna lie to you im all for things evolving but you guys are loosing me with these gorilla bottles mate, i love your product to death , i go through roughly 500ml a month. i miss the old bottles so much that i even decant the gorillas into that


----------



## Oupa (12/6/17)

We are more than willing to bottle your order in the old packaging. Just request it when placing an order with us directly. I can assure you that our 100ml chubby gorilla bottles will be easy to open going forward. 

Our old 100ml bottles are not child resistant, so it would be irresponsible for us to keep using them in the market place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (12/6/17)

Oupa said:


> We are more than willing to bottle your order in the old packaging. Just request it when placing an order with us directly. I can assure you that our 100ml chubby gorilla bottles will be easy to open going forward.
> 
> Our old 100ml bottles are not child resistant, so it would be irresponsible for us to keep using them in the market place.


makes sense cool thanks will order directly going forward


----------



## ChrisFJS (18/6/17)

I've heard a few people mention that they've been hard to open.
I think a possible factor for them being hard to open is because they're bottled in Cape Town at a much lower altitude and therefore the relative pressure in the bottle will higher in Joburg. This may affect the new bottles more than the old ones

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

Oupa said:


> Our old 100ml bottles are not child resistant



My problem is that child-resistant bottles seem unusually adult-resistant to me. I'm sure a kid could open them, I can't. But then, I'm old and I suck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Jp1905 (19/6/17)

I recently bought 3 of these bottles for my diy,had the same issue.Found a video on yourube which helped,instead of pushing down really hard,squeeze the cap real hard on the grippy sides whilst unscrewing,worked like a charm for me seeing as I tried being the hulk when closing the bottle first time round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brenden (22/6/17)

Looks great !!! Takes to long to full RTA's with that small needle tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (17/9/17)

I also find that the new gorilla bottles has that almost square rim at the top 
and leaves behind +- .5ml of juice, that you just can't get out ?

It all adds up at the end of the day


----------



## Oupa (17/9/17)

Snip 1 or 2mm off the filling tip with scissors and it will fill your RTA much faster.

To get the last bit out, hold the capped bottle with the cap facing down and swing your arm in a big circular motion. The centrifugal force will accumulate all the juice at the top. Open cap with bottle upside down and decant into other bottle or straight into tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (17/9/17)

@Oupa
Sorry was not taking a dig at U 
The "new gorilla bottles" are just not practical at all
I am just transferring them back to the old one's 
My 5c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/9/17)

I think it's a really interesting concept to explore, and one that I think you would have to get sales numbers to truly appreciate the difference.

The new bottle LOOK amazing, they suit hand-checks, and even stand out on the shelf as something exceptional. The old ones not so much, yet I would agree with @Willyza that they were more practical.

I think this way a vendor (and I'm just spit-balling here, I could be completely wrong!) gets the best of both worlds. More people buying it for the first time based on the aesthetics of the cleaner-looking bottles, and then still getting repeat buisiness from those that enjoy it, and are willing to decant into more user-friendly bottles like I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/9/17)

RichJB said:


> My problem is that child-resistant bottles seem unusually adult-resistant to me. I'm sure a kid could open them, I can't. But then, I'm old and I suck.



@RichJB - I take offense to that statement "I'm old" because that has certain implications for me too 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (18/9/17)

Can someone post a picture of this bottle???


----------



## Stosta (18/9/17)

Ashley A said:


> Can someone post a picture of this bottle???


This one here...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-522#post-580612


----------



## TheV (18/9/17)

Stosta said:


> This one here...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-522#post-580612


Insta-decant on those bottles! 

Actually, insta-decant on 99% of the bottles I get juice in.
30ml (authentic) Chubby Gorilla bottles or GTFO


----------



## Ashley A (18/9/17)

Stosta said:


> This one here...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-522#post-580612


Thanks, I did see that before. Didn't know it was called a gorilla bottle, lol.


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

I do prefer the old VM bottles
The new ones are not as easy to use
But - they do have child deterrent caps - so i suppose they are more "repsonsible"
I may be wrong but I do believe @Oupa offers the old bottles on request though


----------



## Halfdaft (18/9/17)

Silver said:


> I do prefer the old VM bottles
> The new ones are not as easy to use
> But - they do have child deterrent caps - so i suppose they are more "repsonsible"
> I may be wrong but I do believe @Oupa offers the old bottles on request though


You don't happen to have a picture of the old bottle do you? I'm just trying to understand how big the difference between the two is


----------



## Stosta (19/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> You don't happen to have a picture of the old bottle do you? I'm just trying to understand how big the difference between the two is

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Halfdaft (19/9/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 107560


@Stosta I see what you mean about the new bottles being suitable for hand-checks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/9/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 107560



Those are the best bottles ever. Only issue i have is, it can be a mission decanting my diy into those bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

